# Opinion on Paint Mare



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Her back is a little on the long side, but overall, I really like her.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Her back looks a bit long, but I bet it looks a whole lot shorter when she's got her weight back. Pretty mare. I wouldn't turn her down on looks.


----------



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

She may not have had twins.. it is possible that they kept breeding her to another overo and had lethal whites, isn't it?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the front half of her is,real nice/ the back not as nice; goose rumped , small , steep hip, long weak coupling.


----------



## bowhunt72 (Aug 23, 2015)

The information we have for her is that she was an overused broodmare, and lost her last foal (possibly twins) this spring due to malnutrition. She was rescued, and was much thinner in the earliest pics we have of her. We plan to bring her home next week, and are looking for an idea of how she may look and perform when fully back to health.

My impression of her in her pics and when we saw her in person was that she is small in the chest/shoulder and rump, which I think will come back with grain and exercise. Not sure how that long back will look. What is meant by the term "goose rumped"? Not familiar with that term...


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Getting a saddle to fit might be an issue with those withers.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Based on the photos she looks a nice horse. I don't think she looks especially goose rumped (weak sloping rump) they would never have bred from her if she was, it is a fault that would be passed on to foal. If her back is slightly long it is not a major fault and improved condition and fitness will work wonders. If her foaling was not long ago I would suggest not too strenuous work to start with, regular but not too hard. Any decent saddler should be able to fit the right saddle to your horse.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

ShirtHotTeez some people will breed anything and breed it over and over ad nauseum if the color is right, if they are the size they are looking for, if there is even just one ancestor that is famous no matter how far back... you can't say they'd never breed if she had poor conformation. Too many that do and have train wrecks that they try to sell for far too much.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Roanwatch said:


> She may not have had twins.. it is possible that they kept breeding her to another overo and had lethal whites, isn't it?


She would have to be bred to another frame carrier in order to produce a LWO foal.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I agree with the critiques of her front/back end.
I want to say I'm impressed with how shiny she is--looks like she's doing well in your care!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

QtrBel said:


> ShirtHotTeez some people will breed anything and breed it over and over ad nauseum if the color is right, if they are the size they are looking for, if there is even just one ancestor that is famous no matter how far back... you can't say they'd never breed if she had poor conformation. Too many that do and have train wrecks that they try to sell for far too much.


You are probably right [feeling disillusioned :L]


----------



## AmyD (Jun 1, 2015)

She's very pretty. She needs some weight, and will be absolutely gorgeous! I really like her legs, and general confirmation.


----------

